# excersizes?!?... for girls!



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Due to a lack of helper- workschedule- and more advanced helpers- our group has a major problem.
Mainly females- but talented ones- are working with the dogs. No offense i am one myself- but females are just not that intimidating as males....-- well in bitework for the dogs anyways....8-[

at this point without a helper that can further the dogs, we feel like we are stepping in place and the bitework get's dull and boring for the dogs. 
We do not have access on a regular basis to a more advanced helper at this point. 
any suggestions on how to make the bitework more interesting and on top of that beeing able to further the dog. (all ages and skill levels)
Most excersizes currently done are drive building,grip building, short escapes and mini courages... but this is getting dull for the dogs ......


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Kat Hunsecker said:


> Due to a lack of helper- workschedule- and more advanced helpers- our group has a major problem.
> Mainly females- but talented ones- are working with the dogs. No offense i am one myself- but females are just not that intimidating as males....-- well in bitework for the dogs anyways....8-[
> 
> at this point without a helper that can further the dogs, we feel like we are stepping in place and the bitework get's dull and boring for the dogs.
> ...


study Anne Kent and man-up b-tches...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iUhqzV5E-c&list=UU-OqLKfPCPTaDNf_lCA2T3A&index=9

youtube channel
http://www.youtube.com/user/HeistAdlerStein?feature=watch


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

are you wearing shades now ?

or start "butch" walking ..... ?
and did you consider masks ?
...front AND back of the head type of course .....

and before you waste money on the wrong paints; dogs do have limited color vision


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

One way to get a dog's interest is to bug out, I mean leave the dog in your dust. Are any of you athletic/fast? if so then run a dog 5-6 and have the fast lady bug out of 6 across the field and try to get to 5 before the bite! Even the slower dogs will find an extra gear the next time.

Instead of short back ups, go long and charge the dog. If catching a fast dog ability is questionable then turn around and escape before engaging. Helper gets a soft escape bite, dogs goes through defense/prey work across the whole field and works on his targeting/launch timing.

Back tie work is also good to stay safe and get sharp while helping dog and handler. Many, many safe ways to peak the dogs interest and yet stay safe in terms of not messing up the dog or the helper! 

Just don't slip till grip is full and in center (no half ass canine grips on elbow or hand).


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I knwo a girl that is about 5'1" 115 if she is lucky and hot looking, with some meat... and not skinnier...that can get almost any dog serious in short order..

it is all about presence and attitude..not sex...her she is in a skinnier phase...with a fat bald guy... ME
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RvVCNCKkyo


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

you guiys crack me up... i will get right on the testosterone shots and stelts...LOL
We were debating though to go raid the Halloween section ......:-o

we do not do shades though, cause of the eyecontact, but thismight be something for the older ones, the younger ones we want to reassure- though we have been told to baby the little ones- which are 16 month old now.... 

We do a lot of tye down work, to ensure safe grip- no jaming. to work on the calm holds!
We have fast runners though... but some of us are worried about the force of the dog coming in in escape or courage. the catch and release th sleeve is ok, but the drive afterwards is what is difficult. or worries about jaming the dog in a courage with high speeds and distance are a concern.

@ Faisahl: we are worried about that extra fast gear...;o)


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I knwo a girl that is about 5'1" 115 if she is lucky and hot looking, with some meat... and not skinnier...that can get almost any dog serious in short order..
> 
> it is all about presence and attitude..not sex...her she is in a skinnier phase...with a fat bald guy... ME
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RvVCNCKkyo


Watch that video closely and make a mental note of "what not to do list" LOL


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> Watch that video closely and make a mental note of "what not to do list" LOL


Have to agree, not too impressed with that. dog seemed frantic and not focused. JMO!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> Watch that video closely and make a mental note of "what not to do list" LOL


depends on your goals I guess...


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Off course, if the goal is to act stupid and make a fool of yourself then it is a whopping success.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> Off course, if the goal is to act stupid and make a fool of yourself then it is a whopping success.


yes I agree...that was the intent of the excercise..


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

If you are worried about jamming or catching long distances put some chains atached to a bungge to slow them down. I do it lots for face and flee attacks I use chains in the gaurds too for the escape. It keeps the dogs slow but still have to work hard to bite. It gives you lots of time to watch and read how the dog is comeing down field.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Hereis a little training snap shot from about two month ago. we occationally do do videos-to make fun of us- and discuss what went wrong and where we can improve. but it might help you seeing what you are dealing with. this is me doing helper work, and the other on the table does the work for my dogs. 
as you can tell we always have lots of fun working the dogs also....:-$

http://youtu.be/zWrGgbHtKTc


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Kat Hunsecker said:


> Hereis a little training snap shot from about two month ago. we occationally do do videos-to make fun of us- and discuss what went wrong and where we can improve. but it might help you seeing what you are dealing with. this is me doing helper work, and the other on the table does the work for my dogs.
> as you can tell we always have lots of fun working the dogs also....:-$
> 
> http://youtu.be/zWrGgbHtKTc


Don't jam the sleeve at the dog. Quick close sleeve movements to frustrate the dog and then make the dog work on the strike


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> yes I agree...that was the intent of the excercise..


 
I just looked at that video and then read comments, not sure if they are sarcastic, but I like that dog from the short clip, I like alot, cool looking too, almost like a Donovan


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Kevin Cyr said:


> I just looked at that video and then read comments, not sure if they are sarcastic, but I like that dog from the short clip, I like alot, cool looking too, almost like a Donovan


thanks... he is great, it is one of our late bloomers was then 14mth i think. All the dogs are good dogs. not to brag. But we recieved compliments from lots of people. Our issue is, that our skill level is lower than what the dogs need. and we allready improved the oomph! of this dog and its containment and strike. 
But they really do get bored with the same excersizes all the time. 
we did have two helpers from a different club up here in Novemeber and the dogs excelled with them. and now they seem to be bored with what little we can do. Not beeing sarcastic, but we feel we are getting stuck, where the dogs should get more ...


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Don't jam the sleeve at the dog. Quick close sleeve movements to frustrate the dog and then make the dog work on the strike


 thanks, we noticed this, and we are working on it. this is where we have issues, as to not give the dog the sleeve compared to having them get it. we added "run" by's. and with that more uping the drive.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Kat Hunsecker said:


> thanks... he is great, it is one of our late bloomers was then 14mth i think. All the dogs are good dogs. not to brag. But we recieved compliments from lots of people. Our issue is, that our skill level is lower than what the dogs need. and we allready improved the oomph! of this dog and its containment and strike.
> But they really do get bored with the same excersizes all the time.
> we did have two helpers from a different club up here in Novemeber and the dogs excelled with them. and now they seem to be bored with what little we can do. Not beeing sarcastic, but we feel we are getting stuck, where the dogs should get more ...


 
I was talking about that doberman x from earlier video that you said looked frantic?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Kat Hunsecker said:


> thanks, we noticed this, and we are working on it. this is where we have issues, as to not give the dog the sleeve compared to having them get it. we added "run" by's. and with that more uping the drive.


Run bys are good but it's easier to do quick prey movements with the sleeve then to try to make prey movements with the whole body.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Kevin Cyr said:


> I was talking about that doberman x from earlier video that you said looked frantic?


 yes, that it was....


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

here is another one of his mom, working on the out
http://youtu.be/i4dlDAF4jwE


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Kat Hunsecker said:


> here is another one of his mom, working on the out
> http://youtu.be/i4dlDAF4jwE


I like 1/2 sleeves for quickness and targeting
The cheapest are the Ray Allens
http://www.rayallen.com/product/puppy_half_sleeve/Puppy_Bite_Sleeves

They're listed as a puppy bite sleeve but they're the lower half of a 30C intermediate?

Here's an example of the type work you can do with 1/2 sleeves and targeting wedges

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gil...QyZozKSyRKhILMBYioVwxfG&feature=results_video


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

that looks liek something we can do... we do have a small puppy pillow, as well as a bende hybid... the dogs like those...


----------



## john simmons (Jan 20, 2010)

Is this what training looks like for you girls? :razz:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Gng3sPiJdzA


----------



## john simmons (Jan 20, 2010)

Cause this is Me and my club training!=P~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gX5h3Bm3BgY


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL...sometimes, but we are uually not that worried about looking good...but the fun factor might be close....:smile:


----------

